# Real World Report from Phillipeans



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Pretty scary... but also follows many of the same themes from the Bosnian civil war


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1qsxdu/friends_first_hand_experience_surviving_the/


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Leaves me speechless...


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Crazy, Just Plain Crazy


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. It sounds about like what I would expect and what we have discussed here before. After three days the real damage starts. People get desperate, people get hungry, people lose what humanity they thought they had, folks get the riot mentality. That is the time you have, three days, to become the real grey man and make your existence unknown to anyone looking to take what you have.

That does not mean you have three days to get out, it is already too late as this story tells. You have three days to get your kitten together and be prepared for what is coming next.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Three days. I don't doubt it.

Last week when gas prices jumped 30 cents I was at Sam's Club - their price hadn't gone up yet. The place was a madhouse, and the behavior of people fighting over 30 cents per gallon was eye-opening. I told my husband, "Lord help us if we ever have to deal with a real emergency."

I'd like to think human decency would win out, but I'm afraid it will not.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> The place was a madhouse, and the behavior of people fighting ...
> 
> I'd like to think human decency would win out, but I'm afraid it will not.


I am afraid ... you are correct!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

It is a good thing most of are looking ahead so that those three days are just getting settled in not looking for preps!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder what that story says about the P.I. society in particular... are they any different than us? 

Would we (US society) commit the same heinous actions? 

Or is it primarily a rural vs. urban thing?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you have a point in that being in an urban area is likely to be worse. Katrina hit downtown New Orleans. The looting during Sandy was all in very urban areas. The stories from the Phillipines are about very hard hit cities.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

LincTex said:


> I wonder what that story says about the P.I. society in particular... are they any different than us?
> 
> Would we (US society) commit the same heinous actions?
> 
> Or is it primarily a rural vs. urban thing?


with all due respect, have you not paid attention to Katrina and Sandy?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

About what I expected...
Thanks for the link


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I wonder what that story says about the P.I. society in particular... are they any different than us?
> 
> Would we (US society) commit the same heinous actions?
> 
> Or is it primarily a rural vs. urban thing?


30 years ago, I would have said "The People In PI Are Nothing Like Us".
That was before the "Rodney King Verdict".
30 years ago I would have said "PI is a 3rd World Country, On The Verge Of Anarchy Every Day"
My Friends from PI say the Rural People are Good Upright Moral People, so I guess it could be a Matter of Rural vs Urban Upbringing. Who Knows.
Today I say "We Just As Bad". "Welcome To The End Times".


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

partdeux said:


> with all due respect, have you not paid attention to Katrina and Sandy?


Is this politically correct?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

All I can say to the Popeye's video's is WOW! That said, I admit I am a Damned Yankee and do love me some Popeye's chicken, and they have the best biscuit's!!! But, what this points out to me, and should to the rest of us, in the prepping world, is that the population at large is less than one meal away from going ballistic. Three days in the maximum folks will be civil, less if Popeye's runs out of chicken!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

LincTex said:


> I wonder what that story says about the P.I. society in particular... are they any different than us?
> 
> Would we (US society) commit the same heinous actions?
> 
> Or is it primarily a rural vs. urban thing?


I think we are the the same. If anything happens, the population at large will be out of control. It makes me sad to think of my fellow companions will be that out of control.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

Urban areas are hit hardest by immoral people only due to their high population but don't let that make you believe the low population areas will be any better off...desperate people will be everywhere and those in the city will be fleeing to the lower populated areas...unless you live in extreme remote areas of Alaska chances are your area will be flooded with immoral, dangerous, and desperate people...only the strong minded, well prepared, and well armed will likely survive a major country wide catastrophe


----------



## JoshPFT (Nov 26, 2013)

I think urban areas also suffer from a sort of "me first" mentality when it comes to disasters. When power goes out or they need food, cities are logical places for governments and aid group to focus their efforts to help the most people, so they tend to be given all the help and aid before a more rural area would be. 

For example, I live in a fairly rural location. I'm used to waiting hours for power to return since the power company wants to focus on the majority of their customers in the cities. Therefore, I have a generator, fuel etc ready to compensate.

The problem is, when that aid takes too long to arrive to the cities that means that the people tend not to be prepared to deal with it. The reality has always been that massive amounts of aid will flood into the cities, so they've got nothing held back to keep themselves alive if that didn't happen.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Is this politically correct?


 :laugh:  :2thumb: :laugh: :teehee: :laugh:

"I'm trying to feed my family!!!!!"


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

From what I have seen of most disasters, transportation is nearly impossible whether from ice, water, bridges or huge amounts of debre.
I expect walking is likely the best mode of transportation for at least the first few days following one of these events.

And some of these disasters overwhelm even the well prepared. I am not sure how preps can be secured from sinkholes, and landslides and tornadoes and wild fires and hurricanes and major floods.

Perhaps more of us need to be thinking of how we can go to the edge of the disaster and simply take home whoever has managed to stagger out as far as we have been able to get in. And then go back for more. From what I have seen it takes most of the first week for emergency people to decide what they are going to do, while individuals take care of the needs in the meantime.


----------

